# led add-on to stock biocube 29g hood?



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey eveyone,

Just wondering what you recommend for me as far as adding led strips etc to get more light while keeping my stock biocube 29 lighting setup? I would prefer not to gut my hood because i dont want to spend a lot of money on this upgrade. Any comments/advice are appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

what about par38 they are pretty cheap with full spectrum LEDs but you might have to remove the lid. check out CoralReefShop i think they sell it for a pretty good price.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder if i could retrofit those into my stock hood?


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

What about some led strips of some kind?


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

I did LED retro to my BC29 last Christmas. I used AquaStyleOnline LED package and heatsink. Total cost was around $ 150.00 if I remember correctly. Check my DIY thread out here: 
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289499


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Awsome info BBOSS thanks! I may have to attempt that! Its so clean too!!!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dosen't coralife make LED retro fits designed specifically for the BC14 & 29 ?

TrueLumen makes some LED bars that a buddy used to retro fit.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BBOSS said:


> I did LED retro to my BC29 last Christmas. I used AquaStyleOnline LED package and heatsink. Total cost was around $ 150.00 if I remember correctly. Check my DIY thread out here:
> http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289499


wow I have to check this out. for $150, it would def be worth it!!! my bulbs are near 100$ a yr.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BBOSS said:


> I did LED retro to my BC29 last Christmas. I used AquaStyleOnline LED package and heatsink. Total cost was around $ 150.00 if I remember correctly. Check my DIY thread out here:
> http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289499


Hey, the NR post says you had a PC-R bulb. Where did you pick that up? They are more powerful than regular PC lighting


----------

